# XP Passwort --> wo ?



## zirag (8. Januar 2004)

Hi Leute 

ich wollte gerne mal wissen wo das XP Benutzer Passwort gespeichert bzw. veränderbar ist ( wenn man das PW vergessen hat )

Also mein Bruder hat sein XP Kennwort vergessen , ich kann auf seine Daten zugreifen via Knoppix ( CD Bootende Linux version ) , und nun wollte ich wissen wo ( in welcher Datei ) sich das PW befindet


Danke im Voraus
ZiRaG


----------



## Sinac (8. Januar 2004)

Da kommste nicht so einfach ran, und ändern wir dann ganz schwierig, da lohnt sich der Aufwand nicht.
Im C:\Windows\System32\Config liegen einige Dateien, das PW steht in der SAM Datei und der Algo zur Verschlüselung ist abhängig von der Datei SYSTEM. 
Es gibt Programme die mit hilfe dieser Dateien das PW entschlüsseln oder BruetForcen, aber ändern wirste ohne viel Zeit und sehr vel Ahnung nicht schaffen.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Neyman (11. Januar 2004)

*Offline NT Password & Registry Editor*



> Es gibt Programme die mit hilfe dieser Dateien das PW entschlüsseln oder BruetForcen, aber ändern wirste ohne viel Zeit und sehr vel Ahnung nicht schaffen.



Ganz im Gegenteil!:
Es gibt ein Programm, dass passt auf 'ne Diskette und ändert das Passwort in kürzester Zeit. Mein Rekord: 21 Sekunden.

Schau am besten mal hier rein, das ist die offizielle Seite des Autors. Einfach runterladen und das Image mit RawWrite auf eine Diskette. Jetzt brauchst du nur noch von der Diskette zu booten und den Anweisungen zu folgen.
Feddich! ;-)

Übrigens: Das Programm basiert auf Linux...

Ich hoffe, dass ich dir helfen konnte.
Neyman


----------



## zirag (11. Januar 2004)

Das hab ich auch schon 
nur weiss ich nicht was ich eingeben muss , wenn ich das komplette systemverzeichnis eingeben soll  hab C:\Windows , C:\Windows/System32 , hda1/Windows und hda1/Windows/System32 versucht 

könntest du mir sagen was ich eingeben muss 


Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Robert Steichele (11. Januar 2004)

*Re: Offline NT Password & Registry Editor*



> _Original geschrieben von Neyman _
> *Ganz im Gegenteil!:
> Es gibt ein Programm, dass passt auf 'ne Diskette und ändert das Passwort in kürzester Zeit. Mein Rekord: 21 Sekunden.
> 
> ...



Wo reinschauen?


----------



## Neyman (11. Januar 2004)

whooops!
Da habe ich wohl irgendwie den Link nicht eingefügt...:-( :-( 

Hier ist er:
http://home.eunet.no/~pnordahl/ntpasswd 

Danach auf 'Bootdisk' gehen und die Dateien im unteren Bereich runterladen.

Wer kein Flooplaufwerk mehr hat, kann sich die CD-Version des Images auf ne CD brennen - geht sowieso schneller .


@Robert Streichele:
Danke für den Hinweis!


Neyman


----------



## Robert Steichele (11. Januar 2004)

In den FAQ steht, dass man anschliessend nicht mehr auf  "encrypted Files" zugreifen kann, da diese mit dem Passwort verschlüsselt sind. Was genau sind diese Dateien?


----------



## Neyman (11. Januar 2004)

@Robert Steichele:

Unter XP/2000 gibt es die Möglichkeit, Dateien zu verschlüsseln, jedoch nur, wenn man NTFS-Partitionen erstellt hat/nutzt.

Ich habe das Programm mal bei einer XP-Installation genutzt und habe zu Testzwecken das Admin-Passwort geändert. Nach dem Neustart konnte ich allerdings auf all meine Daten zugreifen - jedenfalls ist mir nichts aufgefallen.

Falls du deine Daten vorsichtshalber sichern möchtest, bevor du NTPASSWD ausprobierst, kann ich dir nur den ERD Commander empfehlen.
Du bootest das Programm von einer CD und kannst eine Win Installation auf deiner HD auswählen. Du befindest dich dann auf einer Windows ähnlichen Oberfläche und kannst ganz gemütlich deine Daten sichern (auch übers Netzwerk).

NTPASSWD in Verbindung mit dem ERD Commander sollte vollkommen ausreichen, um wieder den vollen Zugriff auf den PC zu erlangen, ohne dass irgendwelche Daten flöten gehen.

Neyman


----------



## zirag (11. Januar 2004)

Vielleicht könntest du so Nett sein und meine Frage beantworten , da komm ich nämlich echt nicht weiter 

Wäre sehr freundlich 





> _Original geschrieben von zirag _
> *Das hab ich auch schon
> nur weiss ich nicht was ich eingeben muss , wenn ich das komplette systemverzeichnis eingeben soll  hab C:\Windows , C:\Windows/System32 , hda1/Windows und hda1/Windows/System32 versucht
> 
> ...


----------



## Neyman (11. Januar 2004)

@zirag:
Natürlich bin ich so nett und beantworte dir deine Antwort  :

Bei NTPASSWD muss man einfach nur Enter/Return drücken, da das Windowsverzeichnis in fast allen Fällen bereits korrekt angezeigt wird. Steht glaube ich auch in der Readme Datei drin.


----------

